# Fire Brick



## gooose53 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've thought about installing fire brick in my fire box on my cooker.  I've called around and can't find anyone so far so tell me how to install them on steel.  I've got some 1200 degree caulking and thought about using that......any ideas??


----------



## richtee (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't see the need to secure them... or is there one ?
Just line the bottom with 'em.
I assume this is for heat retention?


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought about doing the whole fire box....bottom, sides and top.  Bottom I know I could just lay them down but what about the sides and top?


----------



## richtee (Mar 31, 2008)

Gonna make it kinda hard to lift the lid, no?  heh... What is your intent/theory with the brick?


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fire box is loaded from the side so no worry there. Fire box is 31 long 16 x 16.  Hoping that using the fire brick will keep the heat longer....mind you I haven't had the chance to really fire it up good yet, so don't know if there is a current poblem of not.  Just thinking so far.........


----------



## richtee (Mar 31, 2008)

Start by doing that. Then do the bottom if needed. Then worry further if needed  ;{)


----------



## richtee (Mar 31, 2008)

Besides, yer gonna want to be able to remove them for cleaning now and again I bet..


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 31, 2008)

Other than a good stiff brush for the top and sides I wouldn't think it would take much...the bottom of course leave loose to clean.  I'm overthinking this I know......


----------



## richtee (Mar 31, 2008)

IF... you can seal it. But moisture and stuff is still gonna get behind. And the only seal I know of would be refractory cement. Don't wanna be moving that stuff...rather brittle. Stack a couple in the bottom and try it if ya need it.


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't think I could seal it with 1200 degree caulk?  Thanks for all your thoughts on this by the way!!!  I might just be taking your advice and line the bottom before trying anything else.  Did you see my new cooker I posted last week?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 31, 2008)

I understand your reasoning for the firebrick and I'm trying to imagine a way that will let you use the brick, but also be able to remove it.

The bottom is easy.....it just lays there....(I knew a girl like that once...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

For the sides, I think if you could get it to fit fairly close, maybe "pin" it in place with something like a nail, or some type of metal wedge so it could be disassembled to move your cooker without the brick falling and breaking.

As for the top....same as the bottom.......just lay the brick on the outside of your firebox on top.  It'll still contain the heat just like it would if it was inside the box.

My .02,
Eric


----------



## teeotee (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Goose, not sure if this willl help ya or not. We have a wood stove in the living room that is firebrick lined. The bottom ones are just laid in place. The sides ones sit on top of them and the top edge of the brick is tucked behind a metal tab. The top bricks lay on a couple of bars that span the width of the stove. None of them are cemented in place.


----------



## navionjim (Mar 31, 2008)

Hay Rich, I think I was married to that girl...


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 31, 2008)

Goose: Think you'll find a layer across the bottom will hold alot of heat.  The sides can be done with refractory cement or steel rodded in place.  Top could be rodded as well.  Did a few boiler fireboxes that way after a rebuild.  I don't think you will need to do the sides and top though, that would add alot of weight.  Not to mention the expense.  Good luck.


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

Christ... I din't know there WAS 1200Â° caulk. I wonder about a box full of mesquite tho.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 1, 2008)

I knew that there would be some answers coming forth from you guys!!  I like the idea of a bar on top and sidesto hold the tiles (remove them when you travel).  Since the tiles that I could find are 2 in thick that would cut my firebox to about 12x12 instead of 16x16.  I'm wondering if that would be enough room?  I think I am going to start by lining the bottom and see where to go next.  Thanks again....if anyone else has ideas pls continue to speak up.


----------

